# Airpod et airpod pro mise a jour



## BenLm (22 Avril 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je rencontre un problème assez étrange. 

J'ai fait l'acquisition de airpods et airpods pro tres bien reconnu par mon iphone X. Le soucis c'st que lorsque j'appel mon interlocuteur ne m'entend pas ou comme si j'avais un mouchoir dans la bouche. 

J'ai donc fouillé et je me suis aperçu que mon airpods avez le firmware 1Axxx et mon Airpods pro 0Bxxx. 

De la j'ai bien tout essayé pour faire une mise a jour.... impossible .... 

Je sais pas si mon problème de son vient de la mais en tout cas je ne comprend pas comment tout résoudre . 

Si qq'un  a une idée. 

Merci d'avance


----------

